# Construir un endoesqueleto Terminator T-800 con cartulina.



## Jazz_Light (Jun 27, 2008)

Bueno, esto esto es algo que encontré en internet y me pareció bastante interesante. Quizá los que gustán de las manualidades y son fanáticos de las películas Terminator se interesen en el proyecto.

El endoesqueleto es bastante detallado y viene para cortar y pegar. Las instrucciones están en chino pero con las imagenes adjuntas a las instrucciones se puede deducir lo que hay que hacer.







_Un endoesqueleto Terminator T-800_






_Proyecto terminado en cartulina._



Aquí está el  para bajar la guía.




Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 28, 2008)

Se supone que este esqueleto tendra movilidad, luces o algun sistema electronico incluido? o simplemente es una copia muy buena del armazon de terminator?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 28, 2008)

me parece muy bueno para reforzar mis viejos huesos si lo hago de titanio ........no sabes si puedo omitir en la construccion ese fierro que le entra en el cul.......
por que me parece que sera incomodo


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jun 28, 2008)

Me parece que tiene cierta movilidad en las articulaciones. No tiene nada además de cartulina, papel y pegamento. Lo que me gustó es que es una copia bastante fiel y a escala del armazón original, lo cual me sirve para tener una idea de como construirlo pero en otro material más resistente, y así poder agregarle implementos y otras cosas.

El fierro se lo pueden sacar y se lo pueden poner a otro personaje si desean... Yo eligiría otra opción para apoyarlo!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

Jazz_Light dijo:
			
		

> ...lo cual me sirve para tener una idea de como construirlo pero en otro material más resistente...





-Madera: NO
-Hierro: Pesado y muy caro
-Aluminio: mas caro
-Duraluminio: aun mas caro
-Resina: Muy guay imprimir en 3d pero muy caro y fragil
-Carton ¡SI!


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 28, 2008)

Me genero una duda ver esas lindas fotitos..

Para que tenia en su endoesqueleto dientes el robotito? Si era la lucha entre maquinas y humanos, no seria más lógico que buscaran formas más eficientes?

Por otro lado, Yo haria las articulaciones de aluminio o algo asi, y el resto de las partes de PRFV, carton es como cartulina más pesado, no aporta mucho más a la funcionalidad. Sino alguna aleación de titanio, y tienes tu propio patovica programable.


----------



## Jazz_Light (Jun 28, 2008)

La verdad es que me fascina el animatronics, y ese robot siempre lo encontré genial.
Yo habia pensado que también con hojalata se podrián hacer algunas de las piezas.

Lo de los dientes... se supone que originalmente eran diseñados para poder infiltrarse... y sin dientes se iban a parecer a mi abuelita... no a un soldado...


jeje


----------



## asherar (Jun 28, 2008)

Jazz_Light dijo:
			
		

> Lo de los dientes... se supone que originalmente eran diseñados para poder infiltrarse... y sin dientes se iban a parecer a mi abuelita... no a un soldado...
> jeje



Mejor! Para parecer más inofensivo! 
En el momento que se le acerca uno para ayudarlo a cruzar la calle, pela el ametrayadorononón ese y lo recontracose a balazos ! 
Qué lindo !


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 18, 2008)

bue, (tema musical de utilisima satelital de fondo, por favor) les cuento que me decidi a realizar esta manualidad. en simple papel de 80 gramos. ya he realizado motos muy buenas, algun que otro robotito, y un par de giladas mas. viendo estas fotos me di cuenta que el cuadernillo original vania impreso en tinta metalizada, pero al escannear se hizo en 26 colores nada mas. mejor asi, por que quien tiene tinta metalizada en su impresora?tambien le realice unas modificaciones a las fotos, a traves de paint, nada profesional. le saque los bordes del cuadernillo, le cambie los titulos para gastar menos tinta, y cosas asi. espero que me quede bien. si quiereni re subiendo fotos a medida que lo vaya haciendo. saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 18, 2008)

No se si lo habia visto aqui.. pero alli va

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## DavManRiv (Nov 21, 2019)

donde descargo el archivo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2019)

DavManRiv dijo:


> donde descargo el archivo


El link ya no existe.


----------

